# Passageways and Small streets on your city



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread to post our material on the passageways and small streets of our cities.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Starting here with the *Pasaje Rivarola* in Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Visconde de Itaboraí* street in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil



DSC_0095_DxO.jpg por Frank D2010, no Flickr


DSC_0076_DxO.jpg por Frank D2010, no Flickr


DSC_0090_DxO.jpg por Frank D2010, no Flickr


DSC_0065_DxO.jpg por Frank D2010, no Flickr


DSC_0073_DxO.jpg por Frank D2010, no Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Plazuela de los Licenciados, Colonia San Ángel, MEXICO CITY


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

Nice one :drool:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

EMArg said:


> Starting here with the *Pasaje Rivarola* in Buenos Aires, Argentina:





More:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *English Neighborhood of Caballito*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

On video:


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Narrow streets are awesome. But passageways -- without cars -- are 100x as good. 

I was struck by this in Italy. Full of great narrow streets but the cars still take precedence, even if they don't come by often.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Pasaje Lanín* on the neighborhood of Barracas (Buenos Aires, Argentina):


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## anaida (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow, Buenos  <3


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

City Hall Avenue, Boston Ma








New Urban Architecture

Acorn St, Boston Ma








Gibson Realty Site


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Passageways of *Beacon Hill, Boston*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Guanajuato, Mexico
The underground city


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Guanajuato is an incredible city for walking


GUANAJUATO by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


GUANAJUATO by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


Guanajuato, México. by Luis Romo Herrera, on Flickr


160309_Prensa_Foro_Trasparencia_0041 by Luis Miguel Rionda, on Flickr


#guanajuato #mexico by MIGUEL ANGEL GUZMAN TORRES, on Flickr


Untitled by juanitodread, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

More from Guanajuato


Día de los Flores by Pete MacLeod, on Flickr


Basílica Colegiata Nuestra Señora de Guanajuato by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


Pasaje by CyberKoRn, on Flickr


Guanajuato, Mexico by jonelleoro, on Flickr


Guanajuato city by McNamara7, on Flickr


Untitled by juanitodread, on Flickr


Untitled by juanitodread, on Flickr


----------

